# 70kg bodybuilder size question



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Was having a bit of an argument up the gym today as someone had a flex mag that i had a look through...

What i want to know is.

How big can you get at 5ft 5-5ft 8 and 11stone?

Some of the claims a few people were making sounded a bit ridiculas.


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

LunaticSamurai said:


> Was having a bit of an argument up the gym today as someone had a flex mag that i had a look through...
> 
> What i want to know is.
> 
> ...


11 stone I guess:confused1: Doubt you'd even look like you train tbh.


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Sorry meant to say measurements, lol..

Its a lightweight class.


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

Thats an absoloute physically impossible question to answer in the first place so how the hell can an argument even start about such an obsured topic


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

andysutils said:


> Thats an absoloute physically impossible question to answer in the first place so how the hell can an argument even start about such an obsured topic


Quite easy really.

You could say at 18-20stone you could reach 22-23inch arms.

What people are saying about the 11stone class is 18inch arms...

This to me sounded a bit stupid 18inch arms at 11 stone??

Tell me im wrong, i have spent about 2 hours on the net trying to find out.


----------



## pudj (Apr 25, 2008)

sounds like someone trying to justify synthol


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

pudj said:


> sounds like someone trying to justify synthol


 ????


----------



## JUICERWALES (Oct 20, 2009)

Synthol?


----------



## BlitzAcez (Mar 6, 2008)

I'll tell you. It is impossible to be 11 stone and have 18 inch arms, lean.

I am 11 stone and only have 13.7 inch arms, so id have to gain another 4.3 inches around my arms without putting on weight.. hmm..... :lol:


----------



## pudj (Apr 25, 2008)

JUICERWALES said:


> Synthol?


 are you saying you dont know what synthol is? or asking why I said it ?if your asking why I said it i forgot to hit the quote button to the post above 

if you dont know about it then heres a link to some pics 

http://images.google.co.uk/images?client=firefox-a&rls=org.mozilla:en-GBfficial&channel=s&hl=en&source=hp&q=synthol&um=1&ie=UTF-8&ei=xeV9S8nADJPu0wTcuO3cBQ&sa=X&oi=image_result_group&ct=title&resnum=1&ved=0CBYQsAQwAA


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

Far too many variables.

What size were James L's arms on stage when he won the his pro card at middleweight?

What size are the average guys arms at the same weight?

I know it's not 11 stone but just an example


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

pudj said:


> are you saying you dont know what synthol is? or asking why I said it ?if your asking why I said it i forgot to hit the quote button to the post above
> 
> if you dont know about it then heres a link to some pics
> 
> http://images.google.co.uk/images?client=firefox-a&rls=org.mozilla:en-GBfficial&channel=s&hl=en&source=hp&q=synthol&um=1&ie=UTF-8&ei=xeV9S8nADJPu0wTcuO3cBQ&sa=X&oi=image_result_group&ct=title&resnum=1&ved=0CBYQsAQwAA


Just looked at those pictures of synthol users, please tell me that they dont think they look good.


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

i got pic of me at 11 stone on my profile have a look .. but i'm taller so someone shorter would def look bigger


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

sizar said:


> i got pic of me at 11 stone on my profile have a look .. but i'm taller so someone shorter would def look bigger


 How tall are you in that pic and what is your bicep measurement?


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

bicep 16 im 5'11


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

sizar said:


> bicep 16 im 5'11


 Is that what you was in that pic or the pic you have now?

16inch at 11 stone and 5ft 11????


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

I'm 5' 8" and 14 1/2 to 15st and my arms are 17.5" so there's no way in Hell you can get 18" arms at 11st on the same frame.


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

LunaticSamurai said:


> Is that what you was in that pic or the pic you have now?
> 
> 16inch at 11 stone and 5ft 11????


i have always had big arms . i was 15 stone and my arms were 19 inches pumped ..


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Inggasson said:


> I'm 5' 8" and 14 1/2 to 15st and my arms are 17.5" so there's no way in Hell you can get 18" arms at 11st on the same frame.


 Yeah thats kinda what i thought....

Maybe there is some genetic freak out there but not at that weight and height.


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

sizar said:


> i have always had big arms . i was 15 stone and my arms were 19 inches pumped ..


 Hang on im confused...

The picture of you in yor profile, where you look quite cut facing the camera, how much did you weight and what was your arm size?


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

11 stone mate.. 16 inch pumped mate. i was dieting u can see in my face lol


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

sizar said:


> 11 stone mate.. 16 inch pumped mate. i was dieting u can see in my face lol


Right cool, lol..

So cold they are about 15-15 1/4??

Glad we got that one sorted, lol..


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

LunaticSamurai said:


> Right cool, lol..
> 
> So cold they are about 15-15 1/4??
> 
> Glad we got that one sorted, lol..


yeah .. so someone shorter don't need alot of Mass to look big as long as they are in good condition on stage they will def stick out


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

sizar said:


> i have always had big arms . i was 15 stone and my arms were 19 inches pumped ..


Going to have to call you out on this, any pictures?


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

LittleChris said:


> Going to have to call you out on this, any pictures?


 Yeah i was going to say the same, lmao. :thumbup1:


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

^ pair of $hit stirrers! LOL


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

12 stone, 5ft6 15"


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Inggasson said:


> ^ pair of $hit stirrers! LOL


Dont know what you are talking about, :thumb: :beer:


----------



## iwannagetbig (May 24, 2008)

sizar said:


> 11 stone mate.. 16 inch pumped mate. i was dieting u can see in my face lol


no way, dont look anything like that mate sorry,


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

5'5'' is slightly taller than lee williams the current ukbff lightweight champ - i would estimate his arms lean are around16-17inches and he scrapes under the 70kg limit

I stand 5'6'' and off season my arms are abit over 17inches cold at 85kg, when dieted down to 72kg they are around 15.5 inches but I dont have great arms

someone like rob hope competes at around 75kg at 5'4'' and his arms are very big and peaked and I think are around 17inches around competition time


----------



## BLUTOS (Mar 5, 2005)

Why not try and get your physique well balanced at the weight you are?

So say you have an 18 inch neck try n get your upper arms and calves up to 18 inch, keep your waist as small as possible and try and get your forearms twice the size of your wrist measurement?


----------

